# Don't call the 1300 EVER!



## Billy1234567890 (Jan 13, 2020)

Uber has been dangling this Uber Pro "Gold" crap in front of us all for months now.

Recently I made the 1000 points but my cancellation rate was 6% so I worked really hard on getting it down to the required 3%.

This morning it dropped to 4%.

Then I arrived to pick up a rider to find he was so dirty that I could not let him into my vehicle. Without exaggeration this very big young boy looked like he'd just crawled out from under a truck. He had dirt in his hair and all over his clothing, grease on his shorts and singlet, down his arms and legs and on his boots and was carrying some kind of equally filthy tool bag.

When I, polity, told him there was no way I was letting into my vehicle he was only a little upset but understood fully. I think he was trying it on to see if he could get away with it.

I cancelled the job using the "other" excuse.

So now I'm back to 5%.

So I call the 1300 number and after an extremely long and exhausting menu get to speak with a woman who in bad English with a Philippine accent tells me a name that I know isn't her name.

My query was in regard to why dangle "gold" in front of me if there is no way I can legitimately cancel a job without it affecting my cancellation rate.

She doesn't understand and asks me to explain again. I go through it again this time with a bit more authority in my voice.

She kind of understands but makes it clear she isn't interested and can't or won't do anything about it and then asked me to re-confirm who I am.

Seeing this is about as useful as pissing of the front of a ship I tell her I'm bored and that I'm hanging up.

I go home for a break for a few hours.

When I log back on about 2 hours later there is no work. It's been 4 hours and no work. I stay logged on and it's only when we reach absolute peak time of day that I get offered a ride. I don't take it.

**** off Uber.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Mugs game.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Billy1234567890 said:


> He had dirt in his hair and all over his clothing, grease on his shorts and singlet, down his arms and legs and on his boots and was carrying some kind of equally filthy tool bag. I cancelled the job using the "other" excuse.
> So I call the 1300 number and after an extremely long and exhausting menu get to speak with a woman who in bad English with a Philippine accent tells me a name that I know isn't her name. She doesn't understand and asks me to explain again. I go through it again this time with a bit more authority in my voice. She kind of understands but makes it clear she isn't interested and can't or won't do anything about it and then asked me to re-confirm who I am. Seeing this is about as useful as pissing of the front of a ship I tell her I'm bored and that I'm hanging up.


It's all by design, my friend.
Uber is teaching you that giving a ride to that filthy greasy dirty pax is a far less aggravating scenario than calling up some stupid phone-head from a 3rd-world shit-hole country to explain a matter they don't give a shit about.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Billy1234567890 said:


> Uber has been dangling this Uber Pro "Gold" crap in front of us all for months now.
> 
> Recently I made the 1000 points but my cancellation rate was 6% so I worked really hard on getting it down to the required 3%.
> 
> ...


Whatever your reason for cancellation just cancel " not safe for pick up" or if its been more than 5 min cancel "rider didn't show up" DO NOT cancel for Any other reasons as it will Increase your cancellation rating.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Exactly give a reason that Uber considers a safety factor then it won't count against you. Use too many riders or in your case the dirty dude should of brought his own car seat (blanket) to sit on, so a cancel for no car seat would of saved your cancel rate. It even works if you use "no safe place for pick up", you'll get it next time. 

It's all the same for the rider, they simply get sent another car, as long as you don't wait the full five minutes to cancel.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Seems like this driver was being too honest, next time tell uber the pax tried to rape you.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Billy1234567890 said:


> Uber has been dangling this Uber Pro "Gold" crap in front of us all for months now.
> 
> Recently I made the 1000 points but my cancellation rate was 6% so I worked really hard on getting it down to the required 3%.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you wait 5 min and get cancel fee and no cancellation increase? Or get pax to cancel...

Given he only had the account for few hrs I call bs... Lol


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Phone support isn't there for your queries about pro and the rules behind it. It's pointless to hassle them about it.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

I almost never cancel rides. I've done it twice in the last five months, not counting unsafe pick-ups & no-shows. Also one time someone insisted UberX was UberXL and tried to fit 6 passengers in a Yaris. Only two that actually counted against my rating.

That sort of cancellation rate seems like an indulgence to me.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Billy1234567890 said:


> ...tells me a name that I know isn't her name.


This crops up time and time again, and it is really starting to piss me off.

We even had a Prime Minister trying to pull this stunt at one stage, and we then had to live through all the dramas and recriminations of the 'Real' Julia, and by extension the 'Maybe' Julia, and the downright 'Fake' Julia, who in the end, won the day.

The whole thing was absolutely exhausting.

And then, if you hadn't yet slit your own wrists or taken an overdose, we got a restored and reconstituted Kevin07 who had a second coming as Kevin(lucky)13.

And now it seems, if it's good enough for the Labor Party, it's good enough for Über.

.


----------



## Silk Singh (Apr 29, 2018)

Mehmet2 said:


> Whatever your reason for cancellation just cancel " not safe for pick up" or if its been more than 5 min cancel "rider didn't show up" DO NOT cancel for Any other reasons as it will Increase your cancellation rating.


You do not need to wait 5 minutes for a no show. I leave the other apps running just in case a better job is around the corner or the area starts to surge, have driven past uber pickup points hit the no show without stopping drove less than 300m for an OLA 25K+ trip. Have also got some nice surge jobs in the same areas as well, it is just a pain how now you have to drive past the pickup points before use to just cancel straight away if the area surged on the way to the pickup point.

The cancellations have not affected my percentage only get some stupid message about how passengers like you to call before canceling.LOL

But then if you get a passenger calling and you know there are going to be problems, you cancel on safety grounds it gets added to your percentage because you did not drive to the pickup point then cancel. Who in their right mind is doing to drive to a pickup point where you know there will be issues.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

after i read this posting i had to laugh .
I suggest you watch this video to the end gets a bit upset for a pastor 



Stop worry about that stupid uber program its worthless it will not make you a extra penny its total shit !


----------

